
ISS Crew Sends Holiday Greetings to All - shrikant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7ZggLYo2g
======
eitally
This was neat because it was a 720p via inside the ISS, but the actual
greetings were, um, underwhelming. Zero-G Christmas tree FTW, though!

